# XFX Releases GeForce 8500 GT Fatal1ty Edition



## malware (Oct 16, 2007)

XFX today released the first and only graphics card of its kind; a Championship Gaming Series (CGS)-approved Fatal1ty 8500 GT 512MB (PV-T86J-Y1S3). Created in collaboration with Johnathan "Fatal1ty" Wendel, winner of 12 world titles and renowned international gaming expert, this highly overclocked gaming card features UltraSilent Cooling. Available exclusively in the U.S. at Best Buy, this card has an 850MHz memory clock that is 20% faster than a standard GeForce 8500 GT.



 


Additional features include NVIDIA unified architecture with GigaThread Technology; full Microsoft DirectX 10 Shader Model 4.0 support; 16x full-screen anti-aliasing and true 128-bit floating point high dynamic-range (HDR) lighting. The Fatal1ty 8500 GT also is NVIDIA SLI ready and features NVIDIA Quantum Effects physics processing technology. The Dual-link DVI output supports up to 2560x1600 resolution for exceptional game play on the industry's largest and highest resolution flat panel displays. Additional features include PureVideo HD Technology and NVIDIA ForceWare Unified Driver Architecture (UDA). 

Built for Microsoft Windows Vista, the card supports dual display configuration as well as HDMI with the use of an approved converter and appropriate SPDIF audio cable. 

Professional quality equipment for professional performance. That's what you get when you put XFX together with Fatal1ty. 

To learn more about the XFX-Fatal1ty 8500 GT graphics card go here.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn it XFX!  The damn thing isn't even close to matching an 8600GT, and since it is only available at Best Buy, you can bet it will cost more than an 8800GTS...

I would love to see how many n00bs are actually fooled by this POS.


----------



## jydie (Oct 16, 2007)

I would have to agree with newtekie1, they are "dressing up" a low end card to make it appear to be the ultimate gaming option.  XFX and Best Buy are going to be stealing from the "innocent" with this thing.  Heck, a 20% overclock is not even all that impressive... I bet a majority of the 8500GT's can overclock this much.  AND it uses DDR2 memory?!?!?

I am actually surprised that Johnathan allowed them to put his signature on this one... not even an average gamer would choose this video card.


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2007)

and with passive cooling :shadedshu


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 16, 2007)

fatality products = retarded

most of them are a waste of money.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2007)

8600GT fatality is damn good and out oc's most card but this is a POS card  at least the 8600GT had an amazing cooler this is just your standard silent cooler with fatality on it...sad really sad


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2007)

yawn, it's just a normal 8500gt with a BIOS that does 850MHz memory. What about the core? Of yeah, and it says FATALITY not XFX play hard.

Shit, my video card says XFX play hard, yet it has a BIOS that does 677MHz core and 866 memory, I didn't need FATALITY with me to do that now did I?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 17, 2007)

Probably just something Best Buy is doing to show its hip and gamer friendly. Currently COMPUSA is proving them wrong in that department <G>


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 17, 2007)

Never game without Jonathan's pos graphics card!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 17, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Never game without Jonathan's pos graphics card!




i wouldnt put that pos in my moms pc


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 17, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i wouldnt put that pos in my moms pc



Lol, I would never waste my money buying one of these...


----------



## Darkmind (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't worry, I work at best buy. I'll keep people from buying this card. lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2007)

i know a guy who 'upgraded' from an x1650pro to an 8500GT.

He feels really dumb now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 8600GT fatality is damn good and out oc's most card but this is a POS card  at least the 8600GT had an amazing cooler this is just your standard silent cooler with fatality on it...sad really sad



Agreed but why not just buy the standard reference model and voltmod it, they will all max at roughly the same speeds with max volts, no need to pay the BIG premiums that the "fatality" marketing hype demands.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mussels said:


> i know a guy who 'upgraded' from an x1650pro to an 8500GT.
> 
> He feels really dumb now.



That was an upgrade, just not a big one.  I don't see why he would feel dumb for it unless he totally got ripped off on the 8500GT.  The 8500GT actually performs about the same as the x1650Pro(assuming he had the DDR3 version, it beats the DDR2 version).  Plus the 8500GT overclocks pretty well, while the x1650Pro doesn't overclock for shit.


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2007)

I can vouch for the 8500gt clocking well. 
my default is 500/667
my current flashed BIOS is 677/866


----------



## Disparia (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd put this in the same pile as the Gainward 8600GT with 1GB RAM (DDR2)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> That was an upgrade, just not a big one.  I don't see why he would feel dumb for it unless he totally got ripped off on the 8500GT.  The 8500GT actually performs about the same as the x1650Pro(assuming he had the DDR3 version, it beats the DDR2 version).  Plus the 8500GT overclocks pretty well, while the x1650Pro doesn't overclock for shit.



he had the DDR2. and he paid $150 for it, and i got an 8600GT 512MB for $120.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> That was an upgrade, just not a big one.  I don't see why he would feel dumb for it unless he totally got ripped off on the 8500GT.  The 8500GT actually performs about the same as the x1650Pro(assuming he had the DDR3 version, it beats the DDR2 version).  Plus the 8500GT overclocks pretty well, while the x1650Pro doesn't overclock for shit.



lol pretty close scores as far as i can tell



http://hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?type=gpu&id=1196_1&id=1197_1&id=1037_1&id=1167_1


i would call it a VERY MINOR upgrade


----------



## kayven (Oct 23, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Damn it XFX!  The damn thing isn't even close to matching an 8600GT, and since it is only available at Best Buy, you can bet it will cost more than an 8800GTS...
> 
> I would love to see how many n00bs are actually fooled by this POS.




XFX - Fatal1ty GeForce 8500 GT Graphics Card = $149.99

XFX - Fatal1ty GeForce 8800 GTS Graphics Card = $329.99 (tigerdirect)

its not claiming to be anything but a great low end card. nice try though.


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2007)

kayven said:


> XFX - Fatal1ty GeForce 8500 GT Graphics Card = $149.99
> 
> XFX - Fatal1ty GeForce 8800 GTS Graphics Card = $329.99 (tigerdirect)
> 
> its not claiming to be anything but a great low end card. nice try though.


Leadtek Extreme GeForce 8500GT 256MB $92.99 ($67.99 after $25.00 Mail-In Rebate)

hes not talking about just the *Fatal1ty* GeForce 8800 GTS cuz you can get this 
Leadtek Extreme GeForce 8800GTS 320MB $269.99 or ($234.99 after $35.00 Mail-In Rebate) 

and look how high the *Fatal1ty* are at bestbuy 

XFX - NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT Fatal1ty Our Price:$180.99

XFX - NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Fatal1ty  Our Price:$209.99


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2007)

kayven said:


> XFX - Fatal1ty GeForce 8500 GT Graphics Card = $149.99
> 
> XFX - Fatal1ty GeForce 8800 GTS Graphics Card = $329.99 (tigerdirect)
> 
> its not claiming to be anything but a great low end card. nice try though.



Your kind of missing the point here, for the price of the fatal1ty 8500GT 512MB, you can get a 8600GT 512MB and almost have enuff change to buy an aftermarket cooler to overclock it to hell and back, plus of course its got double the SP's so which is now the best priced great low end card?
This 8600GT is actually just $99.99 after rebate!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814136019


----------



## DarthBizKit (Jan 8, 2008)

*Best Buy Huntsville AL*

I Bought this card for my Daughters CPU and it Has been pretty decent upgrade from her old Radeon 9600XT.  I payed 99.00 (no Rebate).  I Clock it in at 777 Mhz and memory at 987 after I modified the heatsink.  I cut the heatsink up into sections so the memory had its own heatsink.  the default setup is the heatsink only touches the GPU Core and not the ram. Then I placed Two 80MM Fans over the heatsinks.  It looks ugly but who cares it rocks.  I runs FEAR at maximum settings accept AA @ 1024x768 it runs Bioshock at Maximum settings @1024x768 also NO AA.  and Unreal Tounament III same Settings.  This is pluged into a EVGA 630i/7150 PCIe Mainboard with 2Gigs PC667 @ 760Mhz And Pentium D 805 2.66Ghz @ 3.8Ghz.  I cant complain.  Its not as fast as mine but My daughter Loves it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 8, 2008)

Hm, Fatal1ty series were just overpriced pieces of crap in my book but now there a marketing scheem. I really dont like XFX now.


----------



## indieskies (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone have a driver download for the 
*XFX GEFORCE® 8500 GT FATAL1TY 512MB DDR2?*


----------



## Maban (Mar 16, 2015)

indieskies said:


> Does anyone have a driver download for the
> *XFX GEFORCE® 8500 GT FATAL1TY 512MB DDR2?*


http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

This is the easiest thing to search for on the Internet. No need to necropost.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2015)

threaaaad necrooooo


----------

